# Salem the cat



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww he is adorrrrrrrable ,  welcome to the forum 


just incase that collar is a flea collar...not recommended by vets anymore s they are kown now to be toxic , my apologies if its not


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> awww he is adorrrrrrrable ,  welcome to the forum
> 
> just incase that collar is a flea collar...not recommended by vets anymore s they are kown now to be toxic , my apologies if its not


The packaging says that it is nontoxic, but I'll check anyway to sell companies do it all!

I'll buy a common leash soon.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you are very welcome  i wouldnt trust the package, dont throw it away put it in the hoover and any fleas will get killed in there ,  his ears are massive , reminds me of my boy at that age


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> you are very welcome  i wouldnt trust the package, dont throw it away put it in the hoover and any fleas will get killed in there ,  his ears are massive , reminds me of my boy at that age


Thanks for the greeting, I'll post more photos of Salem


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww he is a beauty , look up fever coat on google , he may have this - whit hairs throughout coat - if so then i think it dissapears eventually and you have a black cat if not and this is his natural colours then just ...stunning


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

peekaboo Salem ,very cute


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> peekaboo Salem ,very cute


his color is very helpful at peekaboo!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww, what a little cracker he is :001_wub: and full of mischief 

I have to agree with moggiemum about the flea collar, take it off of him, the only time I've known anyone to use one it brought the cat out in sores round the neck so to me not the worth the risk, if you're after a flea treatment there are many good ones you can get from the vet for him.

Oh, and don't use Bob Martins either, they're not any good and can be dangerous as well. 

Don't trust what the package says, they're hardly likey to advise you not to use their product 

Sorry lecture over


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi handsome  oh wow they grow so fast , gorgeous


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> hi handsome  oh wow they grow so fast , gorgeous


Actually grow really fast! And I pulled the collar anti-flea


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes i noticed , good job :thumbup1: he's looking great , his coat looks fab all shiney and healthy , 

i keep a nit comb handy and check for fleas on a daily basis as i have a dog here sometimes who loves rolling around in park with other dogs , if i find a flea i just drown it in water and just make sure i hoover and wash bedding regular , i keep advantage in medicine cupboard just incase but luckily havent had to use yet .

the white hairs on his coat look like they gone as well? , i think he's gonna be a big boy , my black boy didn't stop growing till he was about 3 and now he 's still growing sideways


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

what a beautiful boy!


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi rodri the link dosent work ???


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> hi rodri the link dosent work ???


Sorry guy! Link corrected


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oooeee he is so cute , cant wait to see more fun and games


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

I loved that video! it was like having a kitten of my own again


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

he is a little star , i love him 

and don't worry about your english , as long as you can speak "cat" you will be just fine


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

brilliant , i love it , and the music is cool too , and ouch:huh: it hurts being a tree


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> brilliant , i love it , and the music is cool too , and ouch:huh: it hurts being a tree


Very thank you! He is a nice cat!


----------



## rodrigocswm (Apr 28, 2014)

Just a sunbath


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

brilliant


----------

